

The rare "roll cloud" - timf
http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap100105.html

======
JoeAltmaier
I saw this in Iowa about 20 years ago. The cloud appeared to be rolling along
in an otherwise empty sky. When it passed overhead, there was a gust of wind -
about 15mph. No apparent change in temperature - it was a warm day. Half an
hour later another roll cloud followed. Then after another half hour, a third!
The clouds extended from horizon to horizon, as in the article.

------
atambo
Reminds me of independence day:
<http://www.takoma.com/ssthenagain/Alien%20Ship.jpg>

